# Alibaba Group Holdings Ltd (BABA)



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

After GoPro I'm on Alibaba, for those who doesn't know about this chinese titan check the link I've put it's a long read but worth it... On this one the IPO is coming soon but I am not sure how to play my cards here yet....

http://www.institutionalinvestor.co...se-Finance.html?Keywords=alibaba#.U6zaJ_ldVpA


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

IPO price range $60-$66

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101976122


----------



## dogpower (Feb 11, 2013)

What would be more reasonable? To buy some stocks in yahoo or soft bank to play the Alibaba IPO early?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ering-ipo-discount-to-avoid-listing-flop.html

Anyways, there are some analysis valuating it at 198 billion post IPO so plenty of upside.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Chinese based companies (equities) have been horrible investments in the last few years.

The Shanghai Composite today is at the same level it was in 2006 Q4. That's 8 years with ZERO gains in Chinese stocks.

If Chinese equities are such a great way to make money, why have they had 0% return in 8 years? Even in GICs you would have had a 30% return in that period.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

According to WSJ, the IPO price will be at the high end $66-68/share


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Chinese based companies (equities) have been horrible investments in the last few years.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite today is at the same level it was in 2006 Q4. That's 8 years with ZERO gains in Chinese stocks.
> 
> If Chinese equities are such a great way to make money, why have they had 0% return in 8 years? Even in GICs you would have had a 30% return in that period.


Wouldn't that merit taking a closer look at them now then?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Jim Cramer said that investors are selling other tech stocks............Google, Facebook etc.............to raise cash to buy Alibaba stocks.

The investors won't get all the shares they want at the IPO, so they will buy them on the open market.

They could be willing to "average up" their share price from $68 to $90 to get the number of shares they want.

This kind of investor mania doesn't usually work out that well.

http://americasmarkets.usatoday.com...y-of-stock-set-to-swell-as-alibaba-ipo-nears/


----------



## Lena100 (Mar 16, 2014)

RBC DIY has posted an advisory that it will be accepting orders on Thursday Sept 18th at 4:01. How does one tell what price to bid? Thanks


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Lena100 said:


> RBC DIY has posted an advisory that it will be accepting orders on Thursday Sept 18th at 4:01. How does one tell what price to bid? Thanks


don't trust that! everytime a huge IPO like this happen all market order made before it starts trading are canceled!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't even know why anyone would want to place an order right away.

Talk about shooting in the dark...


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't understand it. Apparently alibaba is not selling shares of stock but units in a holding company in the Cayman islands. What ever that means ? I really think this is a red flag to the bulls.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

You think owning a share in China would be safer? How is their SEC?


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

lonewolf said:


> I don't understand it. Apparently alibaba is not selling shares of stock but units in a holding company in the Cayman islands. What ever that means ? I really think this is a red flag to the bulls.


There are many chinese companies that do this


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone buying other than SkyFall?


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> Anyone buying other than SkyFall?


I scooped up 50 shares. Living in china for 3 years where they are absolutely king jaded my view. First time I've ever bought into an ipo.... We'll see how it goes.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Who are the 40 thieves going to be as this tale plays out ?


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> Who are the 40 thieves going to be as this tale plays out ?



Lol I don't get the 40 thieves reference.....


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, thompsg

Alibaba & the 40 thieves is a story.

Alibaba when in the woods sees 40 thieves who have there treasure hidden in a cave. He sees one of the thieves open the cave by saying open sesame & close the cave by saying close sesame. to much writing to continue

My guess the 40 thieves will be the engineers of Alibaba


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

james4beach said:


> Chinese based companies (equities) have been horrible investments in the last few years.


It's true that most public companies in China are horrible long term investment. I think the reason is that in China, business owners like to keep profitable businesses private. 
For chinese companies listed in HK and US, the quality seems a lot higher. 
Try: 
Tencent Holdings Ltd
New Oriental Education & Tech Grp
Baidu 


That's why IMHO, investing in index fund is such a bad move for smart people in whatever country. 

I am not planning to buy BABA. It's just too big for me. But if ask me to choose, I am going long. Alibaba has huge competitive advantage. 

P.S. I don't own any chinese stocks.


----------

